# How Would You Fix the Timberwolves?



## RollWithEm

How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?

Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?

What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?

What would you do with the 18th pick?

Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?

What trades would you make?

Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?

How would you approach free agency?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/minnesota.htm


----------



## Dornado

I'll get to the rest of the questions, but has anybody else heard a rumor about the T-Wolves potentially moving Derrick Williams as part of a deal for Monta Ellis?


----------



## RollWithEm

Dornado said:


> I'll get to the rest of the questions, but has anybody else heard a rumor about the T-Wolves potentially moving Derrick Williams as part of a deal for Monta Ellis?


That deal was being discussed during last year's draft. I haven't heard anything about that in a year.


----------



## Floods

*How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?*

Fantastic, as expected.

*Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?*

Love, Rubio, and Williams.

*What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?*

Randolph can go. There's no room for Beasley but I might match him with the intention of trading him in the price is reasonable. 

*What would you do with the 18th pick?*

I think it's safe to say that Wesley Johnson is not the answer at shooting guard. So that's a position to fill, although if nbadraft.net is any indication, all the shooting guards are rising up the boards and it'll be nothing but forwards and point guards at 18. So marketing the pick is a good option, especially if Perry Jones fall to that slot. I can definitely see teams wanting to get back into the first round for him.

*Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?*

No way in hell. Webster I'd consider bringing back at a lesser price though.

*What trades would you make?*

Outside of 18 I don't know what they can or want to deal.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?*

No. Next year he expires.

How would you approach free agency?


----------



## Bogg

*How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?*

He did fine, no reason to consider not bringing him back.

*Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?*

Rubio; Love; _maybe_ Williams; and, improbably, Pekovic

*What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?*

Makes no sense to bring back Randolph unless he's just not getting any offers. Anything more than 7 or 8 a year for Beasley and they're best served working out a sign-and-trade with him. If you can talk the Knicks into a Beasely for Fields dual S&T that'd be a _huge_ win. Failing that, see if the Nets want to turn Anthony Morrow into Beasley. 

*What would you do with the 18th pick?*

That's just BPA territory. One or two guys falls every year, just hope that he makes it to 18.

*Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?*

Miller's announced his retirement, I believe. Webster can go, he's very replaceable. 

*What trades would you make?*

Williams has to be available for a good starter on the wing, but I wouldn't be too quick to move him, either. His value isn't that high, and there's a good probability that he plays it up some next season.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?*

Makes no sense unless you're going to dare a team to match a huge offer for a restricted free agent. They'll have to pay him either way, they aren't a huge free agent destination, and at worst he's a 7-footer with a pulse to plays some defense.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Landry Fields would be great if he can be acquired. I'd _think_ about amnestying Darko, renouncing Beasley, and daring the Hornets to match a huge offer to Eric Gordon, but I don't think I'd actually do it.


----------



## Luke

*How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?*

I think he's done a great job.

*Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?*

Love, Rubio, and possibly Pekovic 

*What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?*

Randolph can walk. Beasely interests me solely in the idea of a sign an trade. I don't think that he has any playing value to this team going forward.

*What would you do with the 18th pick?*

BPA. They need a shooting guard in the worst way but I don't really see how that's possible.

*Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?*

Absolutely not.

*What trades would you make?*

I would use Beasely as a sign and trade option for a wing. I would also consider Williams fair game if the price is right. Maybe Darko's expiring contract has some value as well?

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?*

Apparently he expires next year so no.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Look to trade for a wing. This team is missing a player that can create his own shot on the perimeter and bail them out in isolation situations. Love and Rubio are going to be what makes this team good, but a go to scorer is the next step for this team.


----------



## Bogg

I didn't think of this until now, but if a Landry Fields move doesn't prove doable, I'd go after Jodie Meeks. Philly probably isn't willing to pay him much to come back to an already-crowded backcourt, so he'll come cheap, and he's decent enough to space the floor for Rubio to work. Meeks and Love would provide enough spacing on offense that you could get away with starting Derrick Williams at the 3 without it killing you.


----------



## Diable

They should draft Kendall Marshall


----------



## NK1990

*How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?* I thought Adelman did an amazing job, gave the young guys confidence and almost got us to the playoffs.
*
Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?*
Kevin Love, Ricky Rubio, and Derrick Williams

*What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?*
Depends, I heard something about possibly trading Beasley for Jordan Hill? If we did that then I would say Randolph could go. But definitely get Beasley out of there, I wouldn't sign Randolph for anything more than 5 million a year, Definitely need to get rid of Beasley.

*What would you do with the 18th pick?
*
Maybe use it on Sullinger if he is still available, otherwise try and trade the pick and maybe Beasley for a veteran shooting guard. Or maybe even get a Tayshaun Prince type player. A Veteran, a Champion, and make sure they can shoot and defend.

*Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?* Martell is such a good role player, so I would definitely exercise my team option on him, Brad Miller can bounce on out though.
*
What trades would you make?*
So far from what i've heard, Jordan Hill and a late first rounder for Beasley? If thats the case I may do it, I liked what Hill brought for the lakers in the playoffs, brought lots of energy and I think he would be a nice backup for Kevin Love. Whatever trade I would do it would have to involve Beasley.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?*
Yes, I can't say how badly I want Darko gone. That would give the timberwolves more cap room to sign maybe 2 really solid players or 1 very good player.
*
How would you approach free agency?*

Sign Brandon Roy, gotta take the risk. Even if he is a quarter the player he used to be then he would be an upgrade, if we signed Roy then I would keep Johnson strictly for defensive purposes. If not Roy then maybe Eric Gordon? or Javal McGee if he is available. I would want to take a risk on McGee, maybe he could be the Tyson Chandler for our Kevin Love?


----------



## RollWithEm

Looks like the Wolves will pursue Jamal Crawford in free agency: http://www.hoopsworld.com/nba-pm-jamal-crawford-excited-for-offseason

I don't think he's a good fit if Beasley is still on the roster. If they manage to sign Crawford, does that mean Beas has played his last game in a Wolves jersey?


----------



## Tom

why do teams seem to hate Jordan Hill. Seems to have talent but no one wants him for any length of time.

I gotta say the DWill was a huge disaster from what I expected. Maybe, he needs to be the guy more and didn't transition well with Klove. I don't know if he will have a true position anymore. Don't know if he wants to be on this team.


----------



## Ben

I'd consider giving Beasley that one last year to see if he can play well and bump up his trade value before the deadline. If he wants too much money though, let him walk. He's not the kind of player needed around Rubio and Love.


----------



## Tom

Beasley to me is just another guy that won't have a position he can be consistent with. He just doesn't help the team. I don't get the feeling he is part of the team.


----------



## Basel

*How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?*

He's one of the best coaches in the league, hands down. Perfect fit for a young team like this. 

*Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?*

Kevin Love, Ricky Rubio and Derrick Williams.

*What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?*

Wouldn't match any offer for either unless you're going to sign and trade Beasley. Randolph doesn't impress me and Beasley just doesn't fit well with this team. He needs to go somewhere new where he's actually needed (cough*LAKERS*cough). 

*What would you do with the 18th pick?*

I have no idea. 

*Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?*

I can't believe Brad Miller is still in the league. He hasn't retired yet? Webster isn't that great of a player so I don't know that they need to exercise their option on him either.

*What trades would you make?*

Trade Beasley to the Lakers like you originally wanted to do.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?*

Was going to say yes until I saw above that he expires next year, so no.

*How would you approach free agency?*

Would love to see Eric Gordon picked up but I would think the Hornets would match that. Maybe a guy like Nick Young or Ray Allen (I know he's old but I think he can still play, brings veteran leadership and is better than what they currently have). They need a SG and I don't think they're going to get a good one in the draft nor do they have a good one now.


----------



## BlakeJesus

*How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?*

He did some great things, Adelman is a high level X's and O's coach. Great for Rubio.

*Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?*

Ricky Rubio, Kevin Love, and Derrick Williams...Nikola Pekovic as well I suppose.

*What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?*

Cheap. Don't quite have my head wrapped around a number, but you'll know as soon as you see the contract whether or not it's a reasonable one to match. If I can keep Anthony Randolph for cheap I definitely would, but I have a feeling Beasley will be a little more expensive. Somebody is going to throw at least the MLE at him, and frankly if I'm Minny, I don't know if I'm matching that. Not like Minny is a free agent hotspot though, so I probably match an MLE contract and just have him be my SF/PF off the bench behind Derrick Williams (while I shop him).

*What would you do with the 18th pick?*

Meyers Leonard, Fab Melo, and Terrence Jones (would be totally redundant considering their roster, but potentially great value at 18)

*Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?*

No and no way.

*What trades would you make?*

Supposing I match that Beasley contract, he would be getting minutes and being shopped for a 1st or something. Can't lose him as an asset for nothing, and first rounders always have value. If I can get anything for Jose Barea I'd jump on that as well.

*Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?*

I don't think I would, unless he's a drain in the locker room. If you feel like he's tainting the chemistry/atmosphere or whatever than it would be a definite yes, but if that isn't the case I wouldn't bother. Especially considering he only has next season and the season after on his contract, and that last year even has a team option. 

*How would you approach free agency?*

Same as most young teams, short contracts for veterans. Whatever I didn't draft at 18, I'd go after in free agency. A SG or SF with an outside shot, and a shotblocking center.


----------



## RollWithEm

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-forum/469577-trade-budinger-wolves-18-pick.html#post6895432

On one hand, why is Minnesota trying to build a team of white guys?

On the other hand, Budinger is better than whoever they were likely to get at #18.

This probably means they will be letting Beasley walk.


----------



## Bubbles

1. He did a great job in his first season with the team. If it wasn't for the Rubio injury, this team would have competed for a playoff spot and Rick was a big reason why they were in that position. 

2. Rubio, Love, Derrick Williams, and Pekovic.

3. I would let Beasley walk with Budinger joining the team. If Randolph can be brought back cheap, get him.

4. Budinger

5. No and no.

6. If there are offers out there for Beasley, then trade him. 

7. No.

8. Veterans, defensive spark plug


----------



## RollWithEm

So *Robbie Hummel* is a guy who might actually make this team as a bench shooter. I mean, he is does fit the team profile, after all. Pigmentation, check. Knee injury, check. High assist-to-turnover ratio, check.

It turns out that the Rockets got *Terrence Jones* with Minny's pick. If you are trying to win now, I think I like Budinger a bit more, but it's close. Not ready to call this a good move for the Wolves just yet.


----------



## Bubbles

Robbie Hummel has a lot of fight in him. He went through two devastating knee injuries and kept coming back. If he stays healthy, he will be an excellent addition to the team.


----------



## DaBabyBullz

RollWithEm said:


> How do you feel about the job Rick Adelman did this season as head coach?
> 
> *10 out of 10. The change in that team was unreal.*
> 
> Who would you consider the Wolves core players at this time?
> 
> *Rubio and Love, maybe Pekovich (he had a dominant stretch last year before getting hurt)*
> 
> What sort of offer sheet would you consider matching for Michael Beasley? Anthony Randolph?
> 
> *I like both Beasley and Randolph personally, but I don't expect either back. Idk why Randolph didn't play more. He showed late last year that he can really play, yet Adelman didn't play him. Makes no sense.*
> 
> What would you do with the 18th pick?
> 
> *Trading it for Budinger was a great move. Best possible outcome to me.*
> 
> Would you exercise your team option on Martell Webster ($5.7 mil)? Brad Miller ($5.1 mil)?
> 
> *No. With Budinger he isn't necessary. It really all hinges on if they trade Williams for Gasol, and/or if they keep Beasley. Miller is done!*
> 
> What trades would you make?
> 
> Would you consider using your amnesty on Darko Milicic?
> 
> *Yes, he shows flashes but he's cleary in Adelman's doghouse*.
> 
> How would you approach free agency?
> 
> http://hoopshype.com/salaries/minnesota.htm


bolded are my answers to osme of em


----------



## DaBabyBullz

The best part about this offseason, is they added 2 shooters in Hummel and Budinger, that the team was sorely lacking last year. If they'd had shooters besides Love, I think they'd have easily been a playoff team. Hell they really should've been a playoff team as it was, if not for Rubio, Love and Pekovich being injured down the stretch.


----------



## RollWithEm

I like the looks of this team moving forward. I think they need to make a run at both OJ Mayo and Nicolas Batum.


----------



## NK1990

Well it seems the wolves are going after batum. The blazers could match any offer the wolves could 
give, but then they would potentially lose out on roy hibbert. Decisions decisions for the blazers


----------



## RollWithEm

Is Stiemsma a good fit for the Wolves because he fits the pigmentation profile?

http://www.startribune.com/sports/blogs/161236995.html


----------



## RollWithEm

Now that Beasley is officially out the door, will this team be better off without him? Was this addition by subtraction?


----------



## RollWithEm

Prince said:


> Robbie Hummel has a lot of fight in him. He went through two devastating knee injuries and kept coming back. If he stays healthy, he will be an excellent addition to the team.


Robbie Hummel off to Spain


----------



## Kingsgm

The Timberwolves don't need to be fixed period. This team is set and ready to contend I think. If Rubio is healthy watch out.


----------



## Bogg

Kingsgm said:


> The Timberwolves don't need to be fixed period. This team is set and ready to contend I think. If Rubio is healthy watch out.


If Rubio comes back healthy they're ready to make a leap into the playoffs, but they aren't contending without another major move or two.


----------



## Kingsgm

Bogg said:


> If Rubio comes back healthy they're ready to make a leap into the playoffs, but they aren't contending without another major move or two.



What would this be? They brought in Roy and ak47. I think this team is good enough to be honest.


----------



## Bogg

If we were talking prime Roy and Kirilenko then they'd be in the mix at the top of the conference(assuming Rubio is healthy), but Roy's already retired once because his knees went on him and Kirilenko's a good utility guy, but that's it at this stage. Both players were positive additions, but without another top-flight scorer, they're going to struggle come playoff time.


----------

